# Any idea why I would see this strange antenna configuration?



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

My Stanza radio died so I found a ford radio in a garage sale to replace it with for $3. When I took the factory radio out I noticed it had a sort of pigtail antenna adapter on it that plugged into the radio with an odd round connector with two male pins sticking out of it. The pigtail had a female plug where the antenna plugs into it and then the other side of the pig tail was the same sort of connector, but a male plug. Almost like a passthrough sort of thing. Where else would an antenna need to go but the radio ???

Thanks,

Alan


----------

